# imac G3 350 > 400 DV et plus d'écran !



## loaly (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour
et Bonne Année 2mille8.

Je viens de remplacer sur un vieil iMac 350 : la carte mère et le DD.
Donc sont installés maintenant : DV 400 + 120 Giga de DD.

Et là arrivent le pb et le mystère :
L'écran de l'iMac demeure noir. 
Mais en connectant un 2è écran (prise à l'arrière de la carte mère), ça fonctionne !!!

Je n'y comprends rien : l'écran natif qui fonctionnait très bien avec la CM 350, ne fonctionne plus avec une CM 400 - sauf si sur cette CM 400 est connecté un écran externe !!!

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur.


----------



## loaly (2 Janvier 2008)

je précise :
quand je branche un écran externe sur la CM 400, c'est sur l'écran externe que ça fonctionne (l'écran natif de l'iMac reste noir).

PS : je n'arrive pas connecter l'iMac en tant que cible (rien n'apparait sur mon G4 de bureau via FW)


----------



## Cherbourgmac (18 Juillet 2009)

J'ai réalisé la même opération: upgrader un imac G3 350mhz avec une carte mère récupérée d'un imac G3 400 DV et j'ai eu le même problème, un écran noir au démarrage, malgré un reset externe. Il suffit de réouvrir, de retirer la batterie et d'appuyer sur le bouton reset INTERNE au moins 20 secondes. Puis remettre la batterie:
Et tout fonctionne ! 
Parfois il gèle un peu mais c'est du au problème de refroidissement, un peu de pâte thermique et l'adjonction d'un éventuel ventilateur d'appoint réglera le problème, je vous tiendrais au courant.
Ensuite j'ajouterai un superdrive et une carte airport et cela sera le top.
Pour le prix d'un imac 350...


----------



## ntx (19 Juillet 2009)

Cherbourgmac a dit:


> Pour le prix d'un imac 350...


Mouais, passer d'un iMac 350 à un iMac 400, tu ne vas pas voir beaucoup de différence. 
Et l'un et l'autre restent des antiquités qui seront fermées à toutes les applications récentes.


----------

